# ethernet controller



## eveplayer12 (Apr 9, 2011)

I recently installed 32 bit windows 7 N and after solving a couple issues and putting some drivers on it when i go into device mananger everything seems fine but under other devices the ethernet controller has a yellow exclamation by it. I got an error message while trying to install a driver for LAN and it said "the realtek network controller was not found. and blah blah blah about if deep sleep mode was on. After searching up what deep sleep mode was i tried restarting my motherboard by unplugging the RAM. how should i go about trying to get my computer fixed so i can use the internet.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the make/model of the PC and we can help find the correct driver


----------



## eveplayer12 (Apr 9, 2011)

i believe I have the right drivers from the gateway website but when i try to install it, it says the realtek network controller was not found if deep sleep mode is enabled please plug the cable?


----------



## eveplayer12 (Apr 9, 2011)

and the stuff for the computer is

Version: 6.1.7600 build 7600
System model: FX6840
System manufacturer:gateway
system type: X86-based PC
OS manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Unplug the PC form power.

Clear CMOS settings.

Attempt to reinstall the driver.


----------



## eveplayer12 (Apr 9, 2011)

just to make sure what driver will i need


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Install the Realtek LAN driver from the Gateway Support Site *here*

Do you have anything plugged into the ethernet port?


----------



## eveplayer12 (Apr 9, 2011)

i only have my modem hooked up to a router for my lil sister wireless laptop. I tried reseting the motherobard and tried to install the driver but it still didnt work=\


----------



## eveplayer12 (Apr 9, 2011)

tried installing it got FindFile failed message and new driver version unkown.
and then tried installing the realtek GbE & FE ethernet PCI-NIC driver and got this version does not support windows vista even though I have wndows 7 N 32 bit.


----------



## hcltouch (Mar 23, 2011)

Re-install the ethernet controller driver and use the driver CD provided by the OEM of the computer. It may be possible that the driver you have installed is not compatible with the current version of the operating system


----------



## eveplayer12 (Apr 9, 2011)

what should i do if the drive ris indeed not going to work with this operating system


----------



## hcltouch (Mar 23, 2011)

In Win 7 you do not have to install the ethernet controller drivers manually.They are inbuilt in the operating system itself.rather than reinstalling the operating system do a factory restore using the recovery disc provided by gateway.


----------



## ChadMaestro (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey all, just thought I'd pop in and say I had the same error. The resolution is to download the 32bit version of the driver, not the 64bit version.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Thread is 7 months old and will be closed. Thanks for the input.


----------

